# "Odd" behavior in hens



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Hi,
If you have fllowed any of my posts you should know that I have 6 hens - 1 Leghorn, 2 reds, 3 easter eggers.
I opened up their pen a few day ago so they now have free range in my garden. They will come running when I call because they know I always bring treats for them. 
So far that is all normal but the odd behavior happens only with the reds. Some times when I want to catch them they will hunker down and present themselves to me as if I am a rooster! They will lift their tails up when I pet them on the back and everything! I find it rather funny. I tried to catch it on camera but they just wont do it when I have the camera in my hand.
Anyone else have hens do this?

Oh I can't get a rooster because he will drive my neighbors nuts!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The girls are telling you they are maturing and ready for a rooster. Eggs are soon to follow.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Doing the squat.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Well my leghorn was already laying when I got her and one of the reds started laying a few days later and now the 2nd red has started laying a few days ago.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea they are squatting for you and it's the best time to pick them up and hug them without a fuss!


----------

